# 55 gallon rockwork thoughts?



## casinhodges (Mar 29, 2014)

Just recently rescaped my 55 gallon tank. Sorry the water is a little low. I really like this setup but it may be too many rocks.. What do y'all think?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the rocks though if you can find a way to make a pile of a few of them it may look better. Having some open sand space may make the tank look a bit larger. However, if you are happy with the way it looks, that is really all that matters.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

My two cent......

I like those rocks!

That big rock on the right is sorta "off putting"/distracting. I agree with deeda, a little pile would go a long way. Maybe you can try putting the big rock down first, then doing a stack around it (3-4) to break up the lines of the large one. Then use 2 medium ones in the middle to the side and smaller ones scattered after that. Or ditch the mediums and do the smaller ones from the pile stretching to the side . I'll also post a pic of mine maybe to help inspire you.......








please disregard the filter intakes, I'm cycling my sump right now


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

IMO, the big rock would look better laying flat, or perhaps with some other other rocks stacked/leaning against it (so that it doesn't jump out quite so much as the only truly big rock...).


----------

